# There's no THEME. And I started thinking.... theme? Oh.



## RiffWraith (Mar 3, 2018)

If I were teaching music composition, this is one of the things I'd make required viewing.


----------



## NoamL (Mar 3, 2018)

The first one says "Look what an epic movie moment this is" and the second one says "Here is Kirk thinking about everything the ship represents to him - adventure, exploration..."

Amazing how what is honestly a small change to the music makes such a difference. Goldsmith = genius.


----------



## sherief83 (Mar 3, 2018)

I just finished watching the movie yesterday...was looking for that clip! thanks!  

I gotta admit, the director sort of relied on the score HEAVILY for the first 20 mins or so of the film, too much for today's taste but...as film score fans...it was a symphonic space moment that i love everytime i rewatch it.


----------



## Craig Duke (Mar 6, 2018)

"Here is Kirk thinking about everything the ship represents to him - adventure, exploration..."

I enjoyed that. Kirk loved his ships like he loved green women. But, he did tended to blow them up (the ships).


----------



## Greg (Mar 6, 2018)

Wow thats poignant. Thanks for sharing


----------



## South Thames (Mar 6, 2018)

This clip never made sense to me.

The Star Trek theme is clearly there in the unused version - it's just rather elaborately transformed/varied, so not as clear as it is in the new version. Did the main theme end up being formed from the outline of the fanfare that's clearly present in the unused version? 

Goldsmith talks like he hadn't even written it at that point (at the point of scoring the film's most significant sequence) - what was planned to be on the main title at that point? Ilia's theme? 

Just can't make sense of it. Bizarre....


----------



## NoamL (Mar 6, 2018)

Mike Verta probably stated this more elegantly at one point, but... A theme is not a theme unless it repeats


----------



## Cowtothesky (Mar 6, 2018)

NoamL said:


> Mike Verta probably stated this more elegantly at one point, but... A theme is not a theme unless it repeats



It is also one of the few tangible things you can take with you when leaving the movie theatre.


----------



## Consona (Mar 30, 2018)

South Thames said:


> This clip never made sense to me.
> 
> The Star Trek theme is clearly there in the unused version - it's just rather elaborately transformed/varied, so not as clear as it is in the new version. Did the main theme end up being formed from the outline of the fanfare that's clearly present in the unused version?
> 
> ...


Yea, the theme was crafted from the unused version's quasi-melodic pieces, so to say. It's actually really great listening to the unused version and the final version, how he got from the non-theme version to that absolutely fantastic theme! Those versions are so similar yet so far from each other, the cohesive theme makes all the difference! It's actually very scary how only a few changes can totally alter the whole thing.


----------

